# I just bought a Tissart Tapestry loom



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

One whole lamb plus $200 -> 45" LeClerc Tissart tapestry loom. The lady who owns it used to run a LYS, but had to close down last year when the lease renewed at double the previous rent. We were wondering what happened ... a coworker and I were going to go check out the shop, and found it was no longer there ... now we know.

She lives near where I work, so I can pick the loom up one day next week. Exciting! I did some looking online and those looms have a wide price range, as low as $300 to over $500, so I think I did okay. (we sell a whole lamb for $215). 

Now ... what have I gotten myself into? 

Anyone ever use one of these? It has a beater bar and two treadles, so you don't have to do all the beating by hand, nor open the sheds manually. I've got no preconceptions about the kind of weaving I want to do, other than that I want to use my own yarns/rovings and maybe make fleece saddleblankets (which, if I understand rightly, I can do on this type of loom). I'm not really looking to make fancy fine fabric, since I don't think I want to spin miles and miles of fine thread and then weave it, and with bags of fleece in the house, *buying* yarn just to weave seems ... well, like a recipe for marital discord, among other things.

So umm...what have I done? and what do I do next?


----------

